# Need advice on mainstream jazz kayak



## badazzchef (Oct 1, 2007)

I acquired a mainstream jazz kayak for free and while I know it is not a top notch kayak I could use some advice on it. I am brand new to kayaking so any and ALL information would be great. Should I get a seat for it? I put a rod holder on it that while generic will work for now. I plan to fish it for a while then buy a larger one and pass this on to my kids...look forward to a lot of information


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

There are two things you have to spend some money on. One is a seat and the other is a paddle. Surf to Summit makes a fantastic seat.They are padded and have a nice high-back. You can also add some accessory packs to them if you want. For the paddle,something durable andlightweight is what you want. Check out a Carlisle. If you're fishing shallow water, a stakeout pole is essential. A Stickit or Wang anchor pin are very nice. You can also make your own if you want. A tent pole or golf club shaft should do it.


----------

